# bitch licking her bits-but nothing looks wrong?



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lexie has taken to licking her lady parts (she was spayed nearly a year ago), nothing looks wrong,not pink or swollen or any other visible reason. she is in fine health and peeing normally and doesnt appear to be in any discomfort when doing it.
is it just a not very nice habit or should i take her to the vet?


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

lexie2010 said:


> Lexie has taken to licking her lady parts (she was spayed nearly a year ago), nothing looks wrong,not pink or swollen or any other visible reason. she is in fine health and peeing normally and doesnt appear to be in any discomfort when doing it.
> is it just a not very nice habit or should i take her to the vet?


Hi i would take her to the vet just for a check in case she has an infection or something :smile5:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi was doing this a little while ago and when I looked closely her skin was v red in a small area at the base on her bottom side of her "ladybits". I put it down to that area constantly being wet??? Smeared a little sudocrem on twice daily and she was right as rain. Touch wood - hasnt done it since


----------



## aldobaggins (Aug 20, 2011)

I tempted to say wouldn't you if you could? I know every guy in the world would lick his!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

aldobaggins said:


> I tempted to say wouldn't you if you could? I know every guy in the world would lick his!


"I'm tempted to say. . . . . SO I SAID IT ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!" hahaha
AHAHAHAHAHA and yes maybe she just likes it???? that's all I have to say on that . .

anyway yeah I'd just get the vet to have a very quick little look at her
to try and save money on them fobbing you off with prescriptions and things just be like "I didn't want to start putting creams on her or anything at home because I never give her anything she doesn't ABSOLUTELY need. . . so I fetched her here for you to take a look . . "
then if they're like "try this cream or pills"
just be like "does she absolutely need that though? because I really just don't like putting things onto or into her body that she doesn't need. . .if you genuinely think it will really help and that there is a problem then I will but if not. . . "
because any decent vet would stop trying to push something that isn't really necessary at this point 

but if you have a good vet they wont even try to do that anyway


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> Lexie has taken to licking her lady parts (she was spayed nearly a year ago), nothing looks wrong,not pink or swollen or any other visible reason. she is in fine health and peeing normally and doesnt appear to be in any discomfort when doing it.
> is it just a not very nice habit or should i take her to the vet?


If its something she has only just started doing and doing it really often, it could possibly Vaginitis, you often see a creamy/yellowish thickened discharge, but if she is licking a lot then you could possibly miss it. Obviously being splayed you dont have to worry about uterine infection but they still can get vaginitis spayed or not. Problem also is if she starts continously licking then it is likely to become red and inflammed too. Vaginitis if thats what it is does require anti biotics.


----------

